# UL Class 2 circuit (limited power source) per Sicherung



## element. (14 September 2018)

Hallo,

ich benötige einen UL "class 2 circuit" für ein 24V-Kleingerät, das es nicht mit UL gibt.

Muss ich ein Class 2 Netzteil zusätzlich einbauen, oder kann ich eine UL Sicherung 3A hinter mein normales 20A Netzteil setzen, und ab der Sicherung habe ich dann Class 2 (bei getrennter Verlegung) ?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Astranase (14 September 2018)

Meines Wissens brauchst du ein extra Class II Netzteil

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## stefu87 (15 September 2018)

Wenn du eine Steuerung in den Amerikanischen Bereich mit UL Vorgabe anfertigst, musst du alle verbauten Teile mit UL Zertifikat verbauen. Sonst kann es sein, das die Maschine kein UL Label erhält.


----------



## Astranase (15 September 2018)

stefu87 schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Steuerung in den Amerikanischen Bereich mit UL Vorgabe anfertigst, musst du alle verbauten Teile mit UL Zertifikat verbauen. Sonst kann es sein, das die Maschine kein UL Label erhält.


...und wenn das nicht möglich ist, brauchst du ein Class 2 Netzteil. Damit ist UL erfüllt

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Janko-Strauss (19 September 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ihr kennt ja sicherlich die elektronischen Sicherungen von Murrelektronik. Es gibt dort einige Varianten die eine NEC class 2 Zulassung haben und somit kein besonderes 100Watt Netzgerät benötigen. Das spart euch echt Geld.

Diese Varianten sind mit Class 2 Zulassung
https://www.best4automation.com/mico-4.4-lastkreisueberwachung-4-kanalig_sc-2423-9000-41084-0100400
https://www.best4automation.com/mic...rwachung-8-kanalig_sc-2423-9000-41068-0400000
https://www.best4automation.com/mic...rwachung-8-kanalig_sc-2423-9000-41068-0200000
https://www.best4automation.com/mic...rwachung-8-kanalig_sc-2423-9000-41068-0200600

Gruß

Janko


----------



## element. (8 Oktober 2018)

Danke für die Antworten.

Ich frage mich, was das Murr Mico kann, was eine anständige, UL zugelassene Schmelzsicherung nicht kann.
Denn der Tipp mit der Schmelzsicherung kam von einem T*V Mitarbeiter.
Dazu suche ich aber irgend eine schriftliche Bestätigung, ohne jetzt ein Fass aufzumachen


----------

